# Is Shadow a type?



## shadow_lugia (Jul 9, 2008)

Not sure if this belongs in General Pokemon Discussion.

So, as all of you that play Team Legend in the RPs know, we are currently having a huge arguement in between battling about whether Shadow is a type.

I say that Shadow is indeed a type. If you look at a Shadow Pokemon's profile, it will say its type is Shadow. Shadow has attacks of the type Shadow, and has resistences and strengths. Shadow is therefore a type.

What do _you_ think?


----------



## Adriane (Jul 9, 2008)

a) Probably belongs in Pokémon discussion; DH is for like controversial stuff.
b) It's more along the lines of ???. I'd say it's a pseudo-type, not really full-fledged, especially since it's in only two of the Pokémon games which are arguably spinoffs.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 9, 2008)

Sure, Shadow is a type, just like how ???, Bird, Pokemaniac, and a string of glitchy symbols are types. Basically, it has features OF a type, but isn't truly a type. In this case, it lacks Pokemon that are Shadow type (Shadow Pokemon still retain their types)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll agree with both of the above posts, it's really at most, a pseudo-type.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep, it's ???...


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jul 9, 2008)

All they use is ???, which is in the type database, but is lacking the other parts that make it a true type, so yes/no.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

this thread is a very silly type


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 9, 2008)

Shadow Pokémon don't retain their types, they become Shadow type, they have a new set of weaknesses and resistances, they wouldn't if they retained their type.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 9, 2008)

No. It's more of a characteristic since if it were a type, the pokemon would retain it. If you purify a what you call a "Shadow-type" it loses it's "Shadow-type" status. Also, "Shadow-type" don't evolve, even if the Pokemon (let's say, Eevee) could evolve, it wouldn't be able to. You also can't nickname "Shadow-Type" Pokemon unless you puify it first. I rest my case.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 9, 2008)

This thread shouldn't be here- it's about as controversial as the cuteness of kittens.

But, yes, it is a type- it has weakness and resistances, ergo it is a type, just one nothing happens to belong to.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 10, 2008)

It didn't in Colosseum, albeit types have had matchup changes before, but not to that degree.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think it's a type. Because it only shows up in two games and because it is temporary. You can purify them and change them back. I would think of Shadow as being more of a status effect with type-like properties.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 10, 2008)

It's not really a type, just a set of ??? type moves which do more damage to non-shadow pokemon, thus giving it some properties of a type.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree, plus, I think that a "Shadow" type belongs moreso in the "dark" or "ghost" type categories.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 10, 2008)

I believe that the shadow type is just the ??? type. I mean really, the only moves that belong to the ???/shadow type are Curse and the Shadow moves, which implie that they are one in the same. And also, it is a true type. Why else would a pokemon be that type? (yes, a pokemon is actually that type...that supposed "god" of pokemon that shall not be named)


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 10, 2008)

I think that if you have shadow, you have to have light, too.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 11, 2008)

I do not want a light type. Please. That's just more to purify.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 11, 2008)

Yesno it isisn't :D

Naw, seriously, I don't think it's a real type per say because of the whole purifying thing. It stays shadow until something happens and then you can't go back.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it's more of a condition than a type. Like sleep and poison.


----------

